# postfix latest



## wonslung (Sep 15, 2009)

trying to install /usr/ports/mail/postfix and i keep getting this error:


```
=> postfix-2.6.5.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/postfix.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.porcupine.org/mirrors/postfix-release/official/.
postfix-2.6.5.tar.gz                          100% of 3247 kB  833 kBps
=> postfix-2.6.2-vda-ng.patch.gz doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/postfix.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://vda.sourceforge.net/VDA/.
fetch: http://vda.sourceforge.net/VDA/postfix-2.6.2-vda-ng.patch.gz: size mismatch: expected 12661, actual 12435
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/postfix/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/postfix/postfix-2.6.2-vda-ng.patch.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /var/ports/distfiles/postfix and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
```
i've tried finding the file on the internet elsewhere but it's not the right one...i'm stumped.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 15, 2009)

I know what i did wrong...but i don't know how to fix it.

I was following a guide for installing some mail programs with mysql and virtual users, apparently postfix with VDA doesn't have the 64 bit version of this patch in ports.

I did, however, find it on this site:
http://vda.sourceforge.net/

I know i can probably download the source and compile it with the patch and the options i need without using ports BUT is there anyway to add the patch from the above site to the makefile of the port?  I did a few googles on the subject but i guess i didn't come across any easy methods to do this.

Worst case i'll download the source and do it manually, but i was curious as to whether or not there was a more simple method.


----------



## deranged (Sep 15, 2009)

I was having the same problem, the files from the vda.sourceforge.net site are all off on size/checksum. 
fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/postfix-2.6.2-vda-ng.patch.gz and cp to /usr/ports/distfiles/postfix worked for me.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 15, 2009)

deranged said:
			
		

> I was having the same problem, the files from the vda.sourceforge.net site are all off on size/checksum.
> fetch http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/distfiles/postfix-2.6.2-vda-ng.patch.gz and cp to /usr/ports/distfiles/postfix worked for me.





and this will build on 64 bit?

edit: 
Thanks, it's compiling now.


----------

